# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Eheim Classic broken again



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a problem with the Pressure side hose connection part. It has a crack and it drips like a leaky faucet. I don’t know what to do...could I glue it or do I have to order a replacement.


Thanks BRB


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a problem with the Pressure side hose connection part. It has a crack and it drips like a leaky faucet. I don’t know what to do...could I glue it or do I have to order a replacement.


Thanks BRB


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Sounds like a command decision to me. I'd replace it if it were mine.


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

If I would glue it I would use plummer goop...what do you think?


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

No, BR, just replace it. It's a plastic piece, and I doubt if glue would do you any good. Why take the chance on more leaks? It's not all that expensive. Call 1-800-99-EHEIM, Hawaiian Marine in Houston, if you have trouble finding just that piece, they should have it.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks guys...I will replace it but what about till it comes....my filter runs my co2...would it be o.k. to glue it till the new piece comes...by the way thatpetplace has it for 12 bucks and now you can also buy parts from Eheim off their web page...but its 24 bucks there....

Also Vicki when are you going to post a pick of you 125 gallon tank...or have I missed it some how....


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, you can see a couple of pictures of it on my website, BR; click on the "Tanks Updated" section on the home page. That picture's a few months old, and of course it looks a lot different now! I've been working on pictures the last couple of days and I'm going to update that page yet again and try to finally get all the tank pages done, I never seem to have enough time! There's a link to pictures of some of the angelfish in that tank, though.

P.S. Forgot--you could try gluing it, it wouldn't hurt; maybe you could at least stop the leak long enough to hold you til the new part gets there. Geez, you haven't had the greatest luck with that filter; I've had two 2215's in service for years and I've never even replaced the hoses. The only problem I ever had with either of them was that one of the canisters had a hairline crack at the intake right out of the box (somebody overtightened it, I think); they replaced the canister right away and I've never had a problem since.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

Wow Vicki, nice tank, are you still using YG fert. products and what do you think of them...Im still using them, but Ive never tried anything different to compare. 

Yea I must of got a lemon Eheim...I shaft that broke a week ago was kinda my fault I tapped very softly with a screw driver and it broke ...opps. However I dont know how the pressure side outlet cracked.

Oh well

brb


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks, BR! Yes, I still use YG, YG-N (if necessary) and supplement potassium some with YG-K, and I still like it just as much for all the same reasons. I usually have to add some SeaChem Phosphorous midweek to my 120 gallon if I don't have time for a water change-I REALLY prefer to add back potassium with water changes if I can, my tap water has 1.0-1.5 ppm most of the time.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

don't glue it. or if you do, i'd call first... they might send you a new piece, or they might want you to send the broken one back too... trying to glue it together MAY void your warranty (don't ask, they are anal about that sometimes) so you shouldn't be asking us, you should be asking eheim. they are the ones that will give you the ultimate answer.

JP


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks JP already glued it though ... didnt work...It broke off again when I tried to attach the out take tub...


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm sure Eheim will be your best bet, otherwise you might need to buy a new piece. If all else fails, check ebay for cheap Eheims which can be perfect for spare parts. Last week there were 2 up for sale, one complete 2215 plus an extra canister and pump without top housing. Bidding started at 1 cent with no reserve and it did not sell!! If I hadn't dozed off that night it would have been a steal for 1 cent!

Otherwise, a good cleaning, scuffing and fiberglass epoxy resin might do the trick for you.

Giancarlo Podio


----------

